# JD STX38 what should I clean the Paint with?



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got my 2nd JD STX38 mower from like 1991 within a week I got it right after I sold my last one. I am trying to think of something that can clean my mower's hood and the rest of the green surfaces with it. I am concerned that in the long run I will end up with paint damage because if I used something to clean it I could have taken of the clear coating or whatever they use to coat the plastic surface after painting is complete. Do any of you know of a product that is safe and gives out great results without ruining the nice gloss of the paint? Dad was thinking of buffing it, but I dont know If that will harm it or not. Please post a reply if you can.

Thanks, Hydro:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Hydro,

This  stuff has always worked great form me on boats, badly oxidized paint on tractor hoods and sheetmetal work. It is gentle on the paint but really makes it come bad to its original color and shine. Works great on the fiber glass/plastic fender work Deere uses too.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

Chief,

Meguiar's makes some excellent products.

Hydro,

If the paint is faded or appears to be oxidized, then I seriously doubt that it has been clear coated...or the clear has been polished away with coarse compounds. 

You can clean with polishing compound, wash and dry, and then shoot a clear coat over the finish...it will look awesome and last for may years.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sounds good ty all. I got a buffer and I am going to try it out from my grandfather.


----------

